# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Γαλλόπαπιά

## andreas142

Τι γνωρίζεται για την γαλλόπαπια? Μιά ημέρα είδα τυχαία ένα τετοίο πτηνό . Οποιός γνωρίζει ας γράψει κάτι γιατι εγω δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα σας επισυνάπτω και μία σελίδα στο ιντερνετ που είδα μία φωτογραφία της       http://www.flickr.com/photos/25319268@N06/2408396746/

----------


## andreascrete

> Τι γνωρίζεται για την γαλλόπαπια? Μιά ημέρα είδα τυχαία ένα τετοίο πτηνό . Οποιός γνωρίζει ας γράψει κάτι γιατι εγω δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα σας επισυνάπτω και μία σελίδα στο ιντερνετ που είδα μία φωτογραφία της       http://www.flickr.com/photos/25319268@N06/2408396746/


Έλα χριστός και απόστολος.....που πας παιδί μου και βρίσκεις τέτοια πουλιά και θέματα? τι μια Γαλλόπαπια! τι μια φραγκόκοτα!  ::  
Λοιπόν εγώ την ξέρω σαν χηνόπαπια είναι μεγαλύτερη και βαρύτερη απο την κανονική οικόσιτη πάπια και μπορεί και να ζευγαρώσει μαζί της.
Δεν θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο η περισσότερο απο την απλή πάπια σε φροντίδα η διατροφή και δεν μιλάει καθόλου γαλλικά παρότι Γαλλόπαπια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σαν ομορφια δεν μου αρεσουν...ομως...εχει μια στο παρκο που πηγενω καθημερινα για βολτα...εχει πρασινοκεφαλες παπιες,κλασικες ασπρες , μια γαλλιπαπια(και εγω ως χηνοπαπια την ξερω) χηνες και ενα ειδος χηνας που ειναι καφε με μαυρο ραμφος και ενα εξωγκομα απο πανω απ το ραμφος που εχω κολισει και δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγετε...

απ οσο το βλεπω ειναι το ποιο υσιχο εκει μεσα...ειρηνικο και ειναι η μονη απο τις παπιες που περνει το ψωμι απο το χερι μου...μονο αυτη και η χηνες εχουν το θαρρος!

----------


## andreas142

αυτό το είδος πάπιας έχει εκνευριστικό θόρυβο όπως  οι χήνες? ποία είναι η βασική του τροφή? Τρώγεται από τον άνθρωπο? τα αυγά τις τρώγονται?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειχε και ο παππους μου 4 απο αυτες...μονο τον αρσενικο ειχα ακουσει να κανει "θορυβο" οταν φλερταρε...αλλα οχι σεν τις χηνες...

----------


## andreascrete

Έχει την ίδια φωνή με πάπια, τα αυγά της τρώγονται και το κρέας της το ίδιο.

----------


## lilith

έχω δει κ γω μια τέτοια πάπια κ στην αρχή αναρωτιόμουν τι έιναι πάπια ή γαλοπούλα?  ::

----------


## theoxaris90

Παιδιά εμείς έχουμε σπίτι 4 χηνόπαπιες, ήσυχες είναι εκτόςτου αρσενικού πou δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο  αλλάόταν βραδιάζει επιτίθεται στις χήνες. Είχα διαβάσει σε ένα ξένο σαιτ αν θυμάμαι καλάτο λόγο που λέγονται χηνόπαπιες, ρωτούσε κάποιος αν είναι διασταύρωση χήνας και πάπιαςκαι του απάντησαν ότι όχι δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό απλός επειδή σωματικά μοιάζειμε πάπια είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο βέβαια και η φωνή του μοιάζει πιο πολύ με χήναςγια αυτό λέγονται χηνόπαπιες τώρα δεν ξέρω αν όντος είναι αυτός ο λόγος που ονομάζονταιέτσι αλλά εμένα μ ακούγετε πολύ πιστικό! Πάντως είναι πολύ ήσυχα πεταν αρκετάκαι από όσο έχω καταλάβει και από τον γείτονα ο όποιος μου τις έδωσε αναπαράγονταικαι πολύ εύκολα

----------


## fysaei

μίαπαπιάμαποιάπάπια.. ::

----------


## captain

Eγώ τις ξέρω σαν Muscovy duck. Είναι πιό μεγάλες και πολύ πιο καθαρές απο τις άλλες πάπιες, δεν τους αρέσουν τα λασπόλουτρα, έχουν τέλειο κρέας καθώς και αυγά τα οποία, κατά συνέπεια, δεν μυρίζουν χωματίλα. Πρίν λίγο καιρό μου είχε πεί κάποιος σε μια φάρμα ότι υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα με το κλώσσημα καθώς για να κλωσσήσουν πρέπει να'χουν άλλο χρώμα στο σάρκωμα της μύτης τους...δεν το θυμάμαι καλά. Άν όμως κάτσουν δεν σταματάνε.

----------


## mixalis91

Muscovy τις ξερω και εγω, εχω 4. Γεννανε αρκετα αυγα κ κλωσσανε πολυ ευκολα. Εμενα μου εχουν βγαλει μεχρι 24 παπακια  η καθε κλωσσα. Δεν ειναι καθολου θορυβωδης. Το μονο αρνητικο που εχουν ειναι οτι καμια φορα πετανε και φευγουν μακρια αλλα ξαναγυριζουν αν δεν βρεθει καποιος κινδυνος μπροστα τους!

----------


## zouftero

αυτες οι παπιες ονομαζονται muscovy και ενα απο τα ισπανικα ονοματα τους (_pato mudo)_ σημαινει μουγκη παπια εγω εχω ενα ζευγαρι και μονο ο αρσενικος κανει εναν ηχο σαν να ξεφυσαει που και που κατα τα αλλα εχεις δικιο οτι εχουν βρωσιμο κρεας και αυγα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μαρια καλως ηρθες και σε ευχαριστουμε για αυτο το πρωτο σου ποστ. 
αν θες πες μας δυο λογια για σενα εδω Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμεκαι εδω δυο λογια για τα φιλαρακια σουΣυστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

----------


## Alexboy

θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο captain, στην επιστημονικη κοινοτητα ειναι γνωστες σαν "Muscovy duck", με αρχικο τοπο καταγωγης Μεζικο κ Νοτια Αμερικη.Ειναι πολυ ανθεκτικη ρατσα με πολυ καλα ποσοστα αναπαραγωγης κ εγκλιματισμου σε οποιδηποτε σχεδον περιβαλλον!!!.Διασταυρωνοντ  αι πολυ ευκολα με τις κοινες ασπρες οικοσιτες παπιες.Εχουν καλυτερη πτητικη ικανοτητα-σχεδον στα ορια της αποδρασης.Κ οσον αφορα τις εγχωρια ονοματοδοσια της,υπαρχουν παρα πολλες συμφωνα με την ελληνικη φαντασια!!-νανοχηνες-βαρβαροχηνες-χηνοπαπια-μεξικανικες παπιες-ημιαγριες κτλ

----------

